# Information on where to live



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi all,

I was wondering whether anyone could give me any information on the following places as options to live. Ideally we want to be in a mid class to mid- upper area which is reasonably close to the Albany Industrial Estate....so in rush hour the travel would be a max of 40 to 45 mins (the shorter distance the better!) but also we would been good public transport options to CBD too as that is likely to be where my husband will gain employment.

Here are the areas we have been told are within the 45 mins travel time at rush hour...but have no idea about the areas themselves. Obviously we will do some research but would really value your opinions

10mins or 20mins in rush hour
Long Bay, Torbay/Waiake, Browns Bay, Rothesay Bay, Murrays Bay
15 mins or 30 in rush hours: Mirangi Bay, Campbells Bay, Castor Bay
20 mins or 40 in rush hour: Milford, Takapuna
30 mins or 60 mins in rush hour (may be a bit far but open to it): Narrow Neck

5 mins or 10 in rush hour: Albany, Rosedale, Oteha
6 mins or 12 in rush hour: Windsor Park, Northcross, Meadowood
8 mins or 16 in rush hour: Schnapper Rock ,Totaravale, Unsworth Heights
10 mins or 20 in rush hour: Sunnynook, Forrest Hill
15 mins or 30 in rush hour: Greenhithe, Wairau Valley, Glenfield
25 mins or 50 in rush hour: Hillcrest, Northcote, Hauraki, Belmont, Bayswater
30 mins or an hour in rush hour: Birkenhead, Birkdale, Chatswood, Beach Haven, Devonport

Ideally we would like to have one of us using public transport and the other in a car...so if closer to CBD then I'd use car or if closer to Albany my husband would use car. Due to my employment being confirmed initially we will be looking at being closer to Albany aswe are totally guess when it comes to where my husband will be employed!

I know some people may disagree with the travel times above...they are just want I have been given and was told to double the time in rush hour...if any knows the route etc and has different timings I'd be interested to know about them.

Thanks in advance for your help!!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

hopers7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering whether anyone could give me any information on the following places as options to live. Ideally we want to be in a mid class to mid- upper area which is reasonably close to the Albany Industrial Estate....so in rush hour the travel would be a max of 40 to 45 mins (the shorter distance the better!) but also we would been good public transport options to CBD too as that is likely to be where my husband will gain employment.
> 
> ...


Thr great thing about Albany is - most buses heading north end up at Albany! It is one of the main commuter hubs for people heading towards the CBD.

Look at MAXX - Home for bus routes and timetables...


----------

